# ::GruvenParts.com 1.8T Billet 4Y Thread - Post if interested !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

I would be interested in it if it did not have the smallest nipple. IMO most people who will want these will have shaved bays and won't need that nipple. It would be nice not having to plug it. 

Secondly, I would suggest looking into -an fittings for it as well. If I were to ever replace my coolant lines it would be using an fittings and hardlines.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

yea less nipples would be better


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

.Ant said:


> I would be interested in it if it did not have the smallest nipple. IMO most people who will want these will have shaved bays and won't need that nipple. It would be nice not having to plug it.
> 
> Secondly, I would suggest looking into -an fittings for it as well. If I were to ever replace my coolant lines it would be using an fittings and hardlines.


Post the proposed fittings to make this AN

I also dislike NPT and would like straight threads too....

Soo... Speak up with exactly the parts you're proposing


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

groggory said:


> Post the proposed fittings to make this AN
> 
> I also dislike NPT and would like straight threads too....
> 
> Soo... Speak up with exactly the parts you're proposing


I'm just spitballing. I don't know if there's an -an fitting out there that size. If I wasn't on my phone I would try to be more helpful.


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

Less nipples and I would buy it. Maybe offer couple different versions.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

xXGti2006Xx said:


> yea less nipples would be better


2 nipples are perfect :laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

one_fast_vw said:


> Less nipples and I would buy it. Maybe offer couple different versions.


What do you want?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

To my understanding the main body will be all threaded so you can eliminate any of the nipples that you wish with plugs but it will come with hose barb fittings.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Dameon said:


> To my understanding the main body will be all threaded so you can eliminate any of the nipples that you wish with plugs but it will come with hose barb fittings.


Best option I think. Maybe offer them without the fittings for those who don't want the nipples.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I will check to see if anything AN exists in this size. 

We could always custom make the nipples but this will drive cost up.

What are you guys willing to spend on this part ?

As is, its looking like $115 (w/4 NPT fittings). As was already mentioned, you can plug any or all of the holes as you see fit. Offering without a hole might be an option, but why not just plug off what you dont need ? You never know when you might need a temp sender outlet or something else, this way at least you have the option. There are internal hex plugs that would sit flush, you wouldnt even know it was there ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

By the way, we just finished the 4Y for MK4 VR6 upper rad hose, it looks brilliant! This one has 2 welded fittings but you get the idea ... 


*Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

I might buy a MK4 VR6 jus to install this thing on


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

What sizes are the hoses? Summit has a large selection of ORB AN's up to -20. This could be an alternative to NPT. Don't know if you guys could just machine the block and let the DIYers order what they need or what.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Radiator hoses are 1.25 in size. Personally if you did -16 orb threads for the larger hoses and -8 or -10 for the bottom hose the top can be npt. There are a lot of fitting options for either orb or npt, orb just seem to thread in better in my opinion. What ever is decided if you make it I will buy it.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Being that it will have threaded ports I am definitely interested. Depending on my financial standing, I would buy one.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

AN ORB is the only way to go. People can source their own AN fittings afterwards. That would keep costs down on your end :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> AN ORB is the only way to go. People can source their own AN fittings afterwards. That would keep costs down on your end :thumbup:


This.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

The main rad hoses should be tapped for -16 ORB (1-5/16 SAE). This allows compatibility with other billet coolant offerings from other vendors 

Meziere Enterprises WP16125S - Meziere AN O-Ring to Smooth Hose Adapters
Fitting, Nipple, Straight, -16 AN O-Ring Male to 1.25 in. Hose, Aluminum, Black Anodized, Each
http://static.summitracing.com/global/images/prod/mediumlarge/mez-wp16125b_w_ml.jpg
Note: blue pictured, part number is for black
.......

The upper hose should be tapped for -6 ORB (9/16-18 SAE)

IE -6 ORB to 5/16" barb
http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-6-an-o-ring-boss-to-5-16-hose-barb-fitting
http://www.intengineering.com/media...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/img_9800.jpg

.... 

Bottom fitting should be tapped to -8AN ORB (3/4-16 SAE)

Meziere Enterprises WPM58S - Meziere Barb to Male AN Fittings
Fitting, Adapter, Union Reducer, Straight, -8AN O-Ring Male to 5/8 Barbed Hose, Aluminum, Black Anodized,Each

http://static.summitracing.com/global/images/prod/mediumlarge/MEZ-WPM58S_ml.jpg

...

My $.02 is I hate pipe thread. I vote to spec the top fitting for AN simply so we can go 100% pipe thread free. Plus, that gives people great options if they are building a complete AN coolant line setup.

...

Also, I think fittings should be bundled as an option. Otherwise lots of people will be paying for three rounds of shipping: gruvenparts, Summit, and IE.

For this pre-order buy, have everyone commit to either all three fittings, or none. Their option so they can save on shipping


...


Hope my opinions were helpful.

:::cheers:::


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Ninja edit


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK excellent info, thanks.

Is everyone good with these AN fitting selections ? We can tap for these fittings and sell the part with and without fittings.

I will revise CAD dwg from NPT to AN and go over it with CNC lead today.


Please chime in if these AN fittings are what you want. :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> OK excellent info, thanks.
> 
> Is everyone good with these AN fitting selections ? We can tap for these fittings and sell the part with and without fittings.
> 
> ...


Can you confirm the hose diameter for the bottom hose please?

I am pretty sure my original size is wrong... Look.



https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mW6NRF_F8Gc/UANE9I9XTZI/AAAAAAAAAg8/rMy6oZgMdIE/s640/P1050607.JPG


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

The radiator hose should be -16 orb. Other billet product for the 1.8t use -16 orb and the size is spot on with the 1.25 factory hose. Making it -20 will increas then overall size of your billet piece. I agree that 1/8 should be used for the to nipple. The bottom hose is 5/8 a -10 orb is the equivilent however meziere doesn't make a -10 orb to 5/8 hose but they do a -8 orb to 5/8 and I don't think that would cause any flow issues.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bottom 1 should be 5/8 hose internal diameter.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

AN ORB has my vote for this piece.

When can I place my order?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Updated my previous post with my updated recommendations


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dameon said:


> The radiator hose should be -16 orb. Other billet product for the 1.8t use -16 orb and the size is spot on with the 1.25 factory hose. M


What billet coolant products use -16 fittings? Thats a very good point.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

groggory said:


> What billet coolant products use -16 fittings? Thats a very good point.


There is a billet coolant flange and thermostat housing made by JRM that -16.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Good call.

-16 ORB for main lines

Meziere Enterprises WP16125S - Meziere AN O-Ring to Smooth Hose Adapters
Fitting, Nipple, Straight, -16 AN O-Ring Male to 1.25 in. Hose, Aluminum, Black Anodized, Each


-6 ORB top port

-8 ORB bottom

Updated my previous post


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK Im just trying to get final dimensions on req'd gland diameters from the suppliers. Should get this to CNC shop today for final quote and I will report back ...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

ORB uses a small recess for the o-ring. Look at any fuel rail that uses ORB end fittings and you will see a small recess machined out for the o-ring to sit in


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK here are some issues with using these ORB AN fittings :

1. Rad outlets will be 0.7" too long

2. Bottom outlet will be 0.4" too long

3. Upper small res outlet will be 0.4" too long.


I need to know if this is a deal breaker - will it kink the mating hoses ? 

This is using the off the shelf ORB fittings above. If this is a deal breaker, we either :

a). Go back to using NPT
b). make our own ORB AN fittings

Please reply ...


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

I would deal with NPT, however if you could make fittings I'd be interested depending on the added price.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> OK here are some issues with using these ORB AN fittings :
> 
> 1. Rad outlets will be 0.7" too long
> 
> ...


This fitting is pretty dang complicated.

Ok, so after further review here's what I'm thinking...

Main Coolant Fittings: 1" NPT
Which adapts easily to: -16AN, -20AN, 1.25" Smooth Hose

Top fitting: 1/8" NPT
Which adapts easily to: 5/16" Barb, 5/16" Smooth Hose, -3AN, -4AN, -5AN, -6AN

Bottom Fitting: 1/2" NPT
Which adapts easily to: 5/8" Barb, 5/8" Smooth Hose, -4AN, -6AN, -8AN, -12AN, -16AN, -20AN

........

What do you think about these choices?

.......

My choices for bundled fittings:

Front and Back: Meziere NPT to Smooth Hose Adapters WP1125S - $18.79 / unit @ Summit Racing








Top: Russell NPT to Smooth Hose Adapters 697010 - $4.95 / unit @ Summit Racing








Bottom: Earl's Performance Hose Barb to Pipe Thread Adapters AT984010ERL - $11.95 / unit @ Summit Racing









Note: I found the 5/16" hose fitting in anodized aluminum only in blue. So I picked brass instead. I think many people only want natural aluminum or black. Any other color seems to cause personal issues with many people. Being that Gruvenparts is going to be selling this as a bare aluminum fitting I am not willing to recommend steel or chrome plated steel fittings because the metal differences can cause them to fuse together over time.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I am good with either AN orb or npt. You could make up the difference in size by triming the factory hose in my opinion. I just want to get rid of that plastic peice.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I need you guys to tell me how much longer the fitting can be for each of the hoses - how much give is there in these hoses before they start to kink ?

If we can get away with +0.7" on the rad hoses and +0.5" on the other 2, we're in business.

Also, see if the hoses can be slightly trimmed back. Just be careful that the hose end doesnt have a molded internal diameter that necks down a short distance after the fitting end.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

The hoses don't kink easily. However, if there is a kinking issue you can trim the hose that connects to the coolant flange (on the head) to make it fit I think.

The upper and lower hose won't give us a problem.

I think this will work great and the first few prototypes should be made.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I need you guys to tell me how much longer the fitting can be for each of the hoses - how much give is there in these hoses before they start to kink ?
> 
> If we can get away with +0.7" on the rad hoses and +0.5" on the other 2, we're in business.
> 
> Also, see if the hoses can be slightly trimmed back. Just be careful that the hose end doesnt have a molded internal diameter that necks down a short distance after the fitting end.


Did you make a decision about AN -ORB fittings or NPT fittings? I shy away from NPT stuff whenever possible. AN fittings are so much nicer and easier to work with. No teflon tape required


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for input here, guys.

Sending print over to CNC shop now to get pricing detail.

I did shy away from NPT as I also prefer AN oring boss. The issue with NPT was we would need to trim threads to make it fit properly, and since they are tapered threads they may not engage correctly. 

Let me fire off the print to CNC shop and see what comes back. We cant build just 1 or 2, they are going to need us to make 20, so pre-order thread is coming ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Quick update, CAD and dwgs are being scrutinized by CNC foreman. I will report back on pricing hopefully today or Monday latest.

We will be able to offer this as just a threaded manifold, ready to accept your AN ORB fittings, or complete with the AN ORB fittings preinstalled.

Stay tuned ...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Looking forward to it


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

.Ant said:


> I would be interested in it if it did not have the smallest nipple. IMO most people who will want these will have shaved bays and won't need that nipple. It would be nice not having to plug it.
> 
> Secondly, I would suggest looking into -an fittings for it as well. If I were to ever replace my coolant lines it would be using an fittings and hardlines.


exactly my thoughts, should definitely be made with out the smallest nipple, as far as the -an fittings, maybe have it as an option, but personally i dont have money to replace everything with an fittings. 

I would definitely have only the 3 ports on it though, most likely the people that would be interested are the ones with shaved bays:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

passattimmy said:


> exactly my thoughts, should definitely be made with out the smallest nipple, as far as the -an fittings, maybe have it as an option, but personally i dont have money to replace everything with an fittings.
> 
> I would definitely have only the 3 ports on it though, most likely the people that would be interested are the ones with shaved bays:thumbup:


So easy to just plug it with an npt plug.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In this case, plug it with SAE thread since we arent using NPT.

Still waiting for feedback from CNC shop, stay tuned ...


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

groggory said:


> So easy to just plug it with an npt plug.


easy? yes
just thought it would be nice to just get rid of it completely, keep it clean:thumbup: but either way its still a great piece, definitely looking forward to it


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

this is some good stuff! keep it up :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

$150 ea.

Includes 4 ORB/AN fittings, specially made so this fits perfect. Nothing was available off the shelf that would do the trick, so we're just gonna build the whole thing from scratch, including AN ORB nipples in the exact right length.

I need 20 orders. Who is in ?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm in for one


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

price without the fittings?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Price without fittings will be $110.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I am in. Any specific details on the fittings you are providing?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

They will be AN / ORB to nipple fittings sized exactly for the OEM hoses.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Sign me up. Where do I send money?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Im going to post a pre-order link in the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Who else wants this thing? Cmon guys we are ready to machine a billet 4Y with everything you want


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

im in for one


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, added. Please help spread the word for us.

If we can get some more interested people, we can make this thing, and it will be glorious i promise


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I'll get the word out best I can. You guys are a great company and I love pointing people towards your products


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

I will buy one. I've been waiting for someone to redo this plastic part. Good job guys!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Put me down for a second one.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the help here!

We have 6 interested so far. Please continue to post if you want this part. There will be more 1.8T billet coolant system parts to come, this is only the 1st of many !!

:beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Put me down, fuhk it lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Got it, theres 7 !


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am in!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, that makes 8! :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

nvm, thought it was a coolant flange

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK the pre-order product page is now live. Please click the pic in 1st post to pre-order.

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Just put in my order! Robert Woods


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> OK the pre-order product page is now live. Please click the pic in 1st post to pre-order.
> 
> :beer::thumbup:


 Just paid for my two :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> OK the pre-order product page is now live. Please click the pic in 1st post to pre-order.
> 
> :beer::thumbup:


 When the time schedule for this to actually be producted? 
And is there the option between -an and stock hose use??


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> When the time schedule for this to actually be producted?
> And is there the option between -an and stock hose use??


 The schedule is when there's enough people who have pre-ordered a batch will be made soon thereafter. 

On the order page you can order it with or without the hose connections. If you order without you are open to buy any AN fittings you want to use. They used standard AN ORB threads so you have a lot of options from standard companies. Please see jegs, summit, etc for those.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

groggory said:


> The schedule is when there's enough people who have pre-ordered a batch will be made soon thereafter.
> 
> On the order page you can order it with or without the hose connections. If you order without you are open to buy any AN fittings you want to use. They used standard AN ORB threads so you have a lot of options from standard companies. Please see jegs, summit, etc for those.


 But the hose barbs it would come with are for stock setup correct? Could i unthread them or they would then be permanent?


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

ORB are removable.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> But the hose barbs it would come with are for stock setup correct? Could i unthread them or they would then be permanent?


 They are threaded for AN ORB. 

However, if you don't need them then order this part with no hose barbs. That knocks like $50 off the price.


----------



## DarkoMk4 (Dec 19, 2006)

Sign me up, Im in for one.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

DarkoMk4 said:


> Sign me up, Im in for one.


 Pay them via the link in the first thread


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all replies. 

Currently, we have 3 pre-orders (I will update the 1st post). 

Regarding the use of AN fittings with this part, please read the 1st post special note regarding fittings. The part can be ordered with or without fittings, and you can remove/replace fittings later if you choose. But, the ports on this part are not as long as the SAE spec calls for. They are shorter, to fit the confines of the part. This means you will need to slightly shorten any "off the shelf" AN to ORB adapters, since the ORB side will not be as deep as perhaps what you would buy from summit or jegs. I will make AN fittings for this part if people want them, but how many people have AN coolant hoses? 


** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** 
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

*This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 
* 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Gruven, 

You should PM all the people that said they wanted to preorder via the posts on this thread. Everyone who volunteered...time to put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

since i don't have a oil cooler but due want the orb fittings to help make for quick easy fitment is there anyway to get just the oil cooler fitting left off/out so it can have a plug put into it?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

carsluTT said:


> since i don't have a oil cooler but due want the orb fittings to help make for quick easy fitment is there anyway to get just the oil cooler fitting left off/out so it can have a plug put into it?


 You can simply plug it with a standard SAE thread plug. The only options for shipping them are with or without all fittings, but cost of that fitting is pretty negligible anyways. 


I will PM the others on list. Thanks. 


:thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll get my order in Friday. I forgot about this piece. :facepalm:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Please change my pre-order on one of my 4y's to one without fittings.

So to clarify...

One 4-Y with fittings

One 4-Y without fittings

I sent an email, but just following up the email here so the pre-order list on post-1 gets updated.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

just to clarify, the orb fittings are to use with stock hoses correct?
if were to use with say -an then place order without fittings?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> just to clarify, the orb fittings are to use with stock hoses correct?
> if were to use with say -an then place order without fittings?


Yes


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Come on everyone! Only me and one other person actually put our money up to get this built. That means six other people have said they wanted in, but didn't put their money up!

We need more people on board in order to get this made!


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah! BUMP!


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Paid. :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Got mine in as well.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

List updated. 

We are *READY TO GO*

Please help spread the word so we can start making these. They are going to look amazing, and, I will also promise this :

If we make this part, we will make other 1.8T cooling system parts as well. Eventually, the whole system will be bulletproof. 

We need to start somewhere though, and this 4Y is it. Please help spread the word :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

How are we going to get more people on board with this? This is the only piece of the cooling system for which I could never find replacement superior parts!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a feeling many people don't like pre-buys. They like proven products.

Just spread the word on more forums I guess


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Is this linked in MK4 and 3/2/G forums? 

Does this part exist in other models?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I did post in some of the other forums, I will bump those and try to get more interested people ... thanks for all help, we really want to make this.


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

I'll take two with fittings.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

artspeed said:


> I'll take two with fittings.


Pre-buy link is in the first post. Follow that link to the gruven parts website and put your money in. Then you'll be on the official pre-buy list and will be pushing this that much closer to production!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: thanks for coming on board!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

groggory said:


> bump


 You can't bump a sticky! It's perma-bumped!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Watch me!


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

What's the status of this part?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Sor far, 5 have paid, we need 10 pre-orders. 

Once I get a few more we'll run the batch. Please help spread the word. Who wouldnt want a billet aluminum 4Y ??!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Sor far, 5 have paid, we need 10 pre-orders.
> 
> Once I get a few more we'll run the batch. Please help spread the word. Who wouldnt want a billet aluminum 4Y ??!


 10... Thought it was 20?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

It was but I got a boatload of CAD hours in designing this thing so its going at 10, I will just hold onto the other 10 or buy some more 1.8ts


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see made for these cars? We are always looking for new parts :beer: 

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Billet transmission shift alignment lock pin?


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Someone buy these!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Cross posted here..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6035511-Who-thinks-this-part-is-cool

PEOPLE!! MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

just paid!! :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> just paid!! :beer:


Between you and cwyamz, that makes TEN!!

Magic number reached.

Gruven,

Spin up those CNCs, chuck those bits, and break out the billet. Let's get these goin!

On a sidenote, can I vote for having these black anodized please?


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

Put me down for one 4Y but i want it in black. Possible?


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Gruven :wave:: when will these start to be machined?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I have 7 paid orders for these at present.

I will speak with machine shop today to get this rolling, I will post back. If anyone else wants them, please get order in now, I believe they will only make 10 and 7 are spoken for on 1st batch.

Regarding anodizing, the more who want them anodized, less the cost will be. The tank is $250, so if 10 decided to anodize black it would be +$25 ea.

Please email direct if you have ordered and want anodize black, I will make note of it.

I will be back in touch later this week regarding machining schedule. :thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

should be more then 7

i have paid, so you can update my name on the list on the first page


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1. Groggory - PAID
2. Groggory - PAID
3. Three3Se7en - PAID
4. 1.8tipgls - PAID
5. Andaloons - PAID
6. schwartzmagic - unpaid
7. woodywoods86 - PAID
8. artspeed - unpaid
9. artspeed - unpaid
10. carsluTT - unpaid

That makes 6 paid, 5 unpaid.

Let's throw some PM's out to the people who haven't paid encouraging them to pay up so we can get the machine shop spun up and workin on these.

Also, I would like to encourage everyone to get these built in black. One big black anodizing order.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't care what color they end up being. As long as it's not plastic. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I just sent out a PM to the people who I've marked as Unpaid to remind them to go to the Gruven site and put their money up. Hopefully they get the PMs and jump on this.

Gotta get the money on the table so Gruven can pay for the machine work!

Also, I'm down for straight up aluminum, no coating if there's not enough interest in getting these in black.

If people want theirs in black just contact me later and I'll get a batch going. I need to anodize a bunch of other stuff anyways.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

I went with another direction when it was stated 20 was needed to produce the part. If the 10 was the original claim I would have stayed in board. Sorry.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dameon said:


> I went with another direction when it was stated 20 was needed to produce the part. If the 10 was the original claim I would have stayed in board. Sorry.


Bummer. Ok.

1. Groggory - PAID
2. Groggory - PAID
3. Three3Se7en - PAID
4. 1.8tipgls - PAID
5. Andaloons - PAID
6. schwartzmagic - unpaid
7. woodywoods86 - PAID
8. artspeed - unpaid
9. artspeed - unpaid
10. carsluTT - unpaid

That makes 6 paid, 4 unpaid.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

Order id #27753

:beer:

sorry, took me a bit to put money where my mouth is :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

carsluTT said:


> Order id #27753
> 
> :beer:
> 
> sorry, took me a bit to put money where my mouth is :thumbup:


SWEET!


1. Groggory - PAID
2. Groggory - PAID
3. Three3Se7en - PAID
4. 1.8tipgls - PAID
5. Andaloons - PAID
6. schwartzmagic - unpaid
7. woodywoods86 - PAID
8. artspeed - unpaid
9. artspeed - unpaid
10. carsluTT - PAID
11. ascgti89 - PAID

That makes 8 paid, 3 unpaid.

2 more payments and this part will become a reality!


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd rather have mine unanodized. I have a thing going on with a bunch of black stuff anyways. I need something to offset all the black. 

Guys please pay up!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Artspeed's car got totalled 

1. Groggory - PAID
2. Groggory - PAID
3. Three3Se7en - PAID
4. 1.8tipgls - PAID
5. Andaloons - PAID
6. schwartzmagic - unpaid
7. woodywoods86 - PAID
8. carsluTT - PAID
9. ascgti89 - PAID

That makes 8 paid, 1 unpaid.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Gruven,

You should buy 1 or 2


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

This is a go :thumbup:

They are programming now, ordering material, and will be cutting parts soon. I think when you guys see this part, you will want 1. We are making 10 to start with, right now 2 are not taken. 

If you want this, now is the time. I cant guarantee we will do another run on them. The 4 axis CNC comes open like once in a blue moon so we have to get it while we can.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm sure after we install them and post some pics the last two will go. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I love the versatility of this product. :thumbup:


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

So cost without fittings is $110 and what is it with? And then an addition $25 for black anodized? I don't really need this at the moment, but I may have to call dibs on one while I can. lol


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

I just found the link on page one. I am doing SAI and PCV delete this summer so I'll have stuff apart anyway. Screw it. lol. And shame on you Gruven for "forcing" me to spend this money. I'm in. And with black anodizing. I know I can pay through that link, but how about for the anodizing? Let me know and I will pay asap.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Just get em bare. Lets simplify this for gruven


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Agreed, lets get these machined and we can see how many want anodizing and what color :thumbup:

We will be able to anodize but cost will depend on how many go in the tank.


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks fine with me. But down the road I definitely want to stay in the loop as far as anodizing goes. On another note, just paid!! Order #27907! Can't wait!! :wave:


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)

Ordered and paid!

:beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1. Groggory - PAID
2. Groggory - PAID
3. Three3Se7en - PAID
4. 1.8tipgls - PAID
5. Andaloons - PAID
6. schwartzmagic - unpaid
7. woodywoods86 - PAID
8. carsluTT - PAID
9. ascgti89 - PAID
10. cjb88 - PAID
11. Rumpelstilzchen - PAID

That's 10 PAID and 1 unpaid.

:thumbup::thumbup: Can't wait to see these installed. This brings us one step closer to a complete billet coolant system.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

whats the word?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Will check with CNC lead today and see what status is. Last I checked all material was delivered and programming was under way. I will get an update and post back soon.


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome. Can't wait!!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Badass! Can't wait til the 15th! I'll post pics of the part installed. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Andaloons said:


> Badass! Can't wait til the 15th! I'll post pics of the part installed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


did you get word of getting yours?


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes. Check the first post. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Andaloons said:


> Yes. Check the first post.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


oh ok
cool, i did not see that

hope that means to us consumers and not to the from the CNC


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> oh ok
> cool, i did not see that
> 
> hope that means to us consumers and not to the from the CNC


Probably means delivery from CNC to Gruven. Then Gruven will likely snap some pictures for posterity and ship this bad boys out to all of us.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

groggory said:


> Probably means delivery from CNC to Gruven. Then Gruven will likely snap some pictures for posterity and ship this bad boys out to all of us.


ok
thats kinda what i figured


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Update : programming complete, using huge round of 6061-T651 on the 4 axis Haas. This one will be awesome to watch machining. I will try to get video of it. They are setting up on Friday and will hopefully work this weekend, so we should have good parts early next week. Cant wait to see this. :beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Update : programming complete, using huge round of 6061-T651 on the 4 axis Haas. This one will be awesome to watch machining. I will try to get video of it. They are setting up on Friday and will hopefully work this weekend, so we should have good parts early next week. Cant wait to see this. :beer:


 Nice. Pics would be cool too


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Next part, a metal y for under the coolant ball would be nice


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

groggory said:


> Next part, a metal y for under the coolant ball would be nice


 I dont have enough fingers and toes to show how many of these i have replaced in the past 18 months


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

carsluTT said:


> I dont have enough fingers and toes to show how many of these i have replaced in the past 18 months


 Somebody post picture or give me a part number for that 1, we will look into it. 

Awaiting update from 4 axis CNC programmer on the 4Y, they are working on it ...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

1j0122109aq


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

seems mk4's are hitting the age all the plastic under the hood is becoming dust :banghead: lost of the west cost cars ive been working on have cracked out dont look at it cuz its so dried out rad system fittings. maybe all the under hood detailing has taken a tole on the plastic.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Cant that fitting just get deleted by removing and consolidation some of the coolant lines


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> Cant that fitting just get deleted by removing and consolidation some of the coolant lines


 Technically yes, but I don't know how to do that cleanly. Its a tight space right there

If you delete the coolant ball that gives you an easy out... But opens another can of worms


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Ive got that part here already, we tried to make it for you guys several years ago but nobody ended up wanting it. Im ready to go on it, what is your price point for welded aluminum version made to OEM dimensions ? I know those things are very cheap in plastic version, I was told most just replace and deal with it so we moved on ... 



carsluTT said:


> seems mk4's are hitting the age all the plastic under the hood is becoming dust :banghead: lost of the west cost cars ive been working on have cracked out dont look at it cuz its so dried out rad system fittings. maybe all the under hood detailing has taken a tole on the plastic.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Think we could get it for $50, no new rubber?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Would have to run about 100 of them ...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Would have to run about 100 of them ...


Would you mind posting a pic of your version of that part? It sounds really cool...and at $50 I don't see why it couldn't become a go-to replacement part.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I think you are going to run into the same issue you had before. If this cracks, it's easily attainable for 25 bux shipped with a new hose, you want to charge 50 for a Y aluminum piece that will never crack. Cost to benefit might not be worth it as last time.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

18T_BT said:


> I think you are going to run into the same issue you had before. If this cracks, it's easily attainable for 25 bux shipped with a new hose, you want to charge 50 for a Y aluminum piece that will never crack. Cost to benefit might not be worth it as last time.


You may be right.

There are people who want this, but the vast majority of people will put OEM or lesser quality plastic pieces on when they break.

I know there will be sales, but they will not be flying off the shelves.

Gruven, I'd hold off I guess. I don't think you're going to hit those numbers at the rate you'd like.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Gimme my billet goodies Gruvenparts!!!


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Mine too!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://gruvenparts.com/website/imgs/fullsize/GruvenParts_18T_4Y.MOV

Making chips, not much longer now !

:beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Is mine on a UPS truck yet?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

No not yet, will have update again today, they are finishing run now and another machine is making the nipples. This will be the best looking part we've ever made, but taking a bit longer to tweak the run. Right now we are at 55 min run time on 4 axis Haas, I dont want to even say what that costs so we need to get run times down or this part will shoot up in price (for those who havent already ordered).


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Update! :heart:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Stand by for blingin picture, they have all the bodies done, finishing the nipples now. These things look amazing.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Stand by for blingin picture, they have all the bodies done, finishing the nipples now. These things look amazing.


Should we be receiving them next week?


And any group buy start for the next project?
Maybe a thermostat housing


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> Should we be receiving them next week?
> 
> 
> And any group buy start for the next project?
> Maybe a thermostat housing


Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Let's figure out what to build before signing up for a pre-buy, lol.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

groggory said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Let's figure out what to build before signing up for a pre-buy, lol.


I ment that as if they picked out the next project yet.
Not to just send them money for nothing lol


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*



All pre-orders shipping on Tues morning, tracking #'s will be emailed. If you do not receive tracking, please check spam inbox then email me and I will look it up. 

These things came out great !!! Still a few left on the 1st run in stock, but we may need to adjust pricing up for the 2nd run due to the extensive 4 axis programming time it took to do it. 

Thanks for all help on these, and yes, lets begin on the next project without delay :beer::beer:

I would love to do the 1.8T flange mounted to head next ...


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id love to see a billet thermostat housing before a coolant flange, plus there are still a few billet coolant flanges around from a previous company who started those

These look great. The block part looks a little larger then the drawing made it out to be
Either way looks awesome and cant wait to receive mine


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8tipgls said:


> Id love to see a billet thermostat housing before a coolant flange, plus there are still a few billet coolant flanges around from a previous company who started those
> 
> These look great. The block part looks a little larger then the drawing made it out to be
> Either way looks awesome and cant wait to receive mine


The important part is they say it is 100% oem fitment.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I want the billet coolant flange as well.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

received tracking number email


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Me too! Super excited. :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

:wave::heart:eace:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

received mine as well


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Away from home but looking forward to checking the mail today!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

just got back from a extended 4th of july trip and an awesome piece of art was in the mail box!..... 

now whos leg do i have to hump for some stickers?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We have been out of stickers for months, I will see when they will be back!

So lets see some install pics guys !!

:beer:


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

Any chance for a black stealth version?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Sure, we could anodize this any color. Do this : get 5 more who want the anodizing black versions. I will post a special link to order that from. The cost would be +$40 on 5.

You could also look into a local anodizer and see if they run alot of black, perhaps they could get your part in the tank without charging too much more. Our anodizer charges us $200 for a tank regardless if its 1 part or 100.


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

So what's next for the coolant system?

JRM isn't making billet parts for our coolant systems anymore.

We need something better than plastic.

I like that with the billet 4Y I can use traditional hoses or AN fittings. And o-rings are :thumbup:. Maybe this can be engineered into any other fittings that can be created.

Also, I'm kind of disappointed in the options offered for aftermarket oil cooling kits. I want to keep the factory oil and coolant heat exchanger to allow my car to warm up properly and also to get heat quickly in the winter. I want a thermostatic oil sandwich plate that will allow me to run an external oil cooler and have provisions for pressure and temperature senders. Right now the only way to accomplish this is to put the aftermarket oil pressure sender in the oil filter adaptor (requires tapping) and place the aftermarket oil temperature sender somewhere in line with a hose which oil is circulating through. The problem is that aftermarket sandwich plates only have two ports, one for supply to and one for return from an external oil cooler.

Any chance that a part like this can be made to simplify and make installations cleaner?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

craigalangibson said:


> So what's next for the coolant system?
> 
> JRM isn't making billet parts for our coolant systems anymore.
> 
> ...


USRT has some great thermostatic plate oil cooler kits, fyi


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

groggory said:


> USRT has some great thermostatic plate oil cooler kits, fyi


I've seen them, they are nice but I still would like a plate that has provisions for aftermarket oil temp and pressure senders. I just want a more efficient way to place the lines and sensors. Maybe a thermostatic plate with two extra threaded holes or an adapter that works with the sandwich plate.

I may look into modifying the oil filter adaptor for the sensors if the plate can't be made. It'll be a tight fit though.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I definitely want to build more parts like our 1.8T 4Y. Still picking through what you guys want next, and I still want to see tons of install pics of the billet 4Y !  You guys arent placing them on the mantel or anything, I hope :laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

hay Gruven, could you suggest areas that are okay to drill/tap on this hose fitting so it is possible to attach other parts to it? id like to tidy up my bay a bit and using this fitting to help control the clutter would be grate, but i want your golden word on where there is enough material to handle drilling/tapping.

thanks


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I definitely want to build more parts like our 1.8T 4Y. Still picking through what you guys want next, and I still want to see tons of install pics of the billet 4Y !  You guys arent placing them on the mantel or anything, I hope :laugh::beer::beer:


Mine is actually on display on my kitchen counter.  That is until I finish collecting parts for my build.

Can you create a new thread asking for new ideas? Possibly a vote?

I'm interested in the coolant flange, thermostat housing and coolant pipes. All of the items JRM stopped making. Everything else can probably be created using standard aftermarket AN fittings.

But yes, a good start would be figuring out what else everyone else is interested in.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What size fittings are you trying to tap in? 



carsluTT said:


> hay Gruven, could you suggest areas that are okay to drill/tap on this hose fitting so it is possible to attach other parts to it? id like to tidy up my bay a bit and using this fitting to help control the clutter would be grate, but i want your golden word on where there is enough material to handle drilling/tapping.
> 
> thanks


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More development parts for you guys! :beer::beer: 










www.GruvenParts.com is proud to announce we are working on a *solid billet* version of the plastic connector found on the 1.8T MK4 VW Golf / Jetta and Audi TT coolant hose : 

OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ). 

So ... dont buy another plastic version of this part which will quickly break in the engine heat. Our billet version will carry a LIFETIME WARRANTY, and will be far better suited to the task ! 

Like us on facebook to stay tuned on the development of this part and others - 

https://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts 

www.GruvenParts.com 
[email protected]


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Will this part offer the option to use AN ORB fittings like the billet 4Y coolant pipe?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

awesome!.... another part to help round out my attempt at building a bulletproof cooling system.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

craigalangibson said:


> Will this part offer the option to use AN ORB fittings like the billet 4Y coolant pipe?


 This is a very good question, please help me with input here. This connection runs to the turbo, the coolant bottle, and to a hard metal coolant line. 

Given that info, would you need this to have AN adapters for all three? We certainly could make it that way but it doubles to cost. Please provide input.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MKIV 1.8T Golf/Jetta/TT Y Pipe!*

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the pre-release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T *Billet Y Pipe * to replace the plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ.

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant, which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft Grade Stainless Steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :
*
All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T 
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T
*
Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.

*Pre-Order Note* 
This is a Pre-Order, the parts will be completed by end of August 2013. We are filling orders now and will send these out on 1st come 1st serve basis. We will initially run 20 pieces. If more people want them, we will machine a 2nd batch. Those who pre-order get theirs 1st.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

I would like to see the billet y-piece to have an an fitting on the one side(turbo feed). most of us with upgrade turbos use that fitting for the coolant return/feed. It would be nice to make one stainless line and us a an fitting rather then having to use a barb fitting and a intermediate hose with clamps.umpkin:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

are you guys offering -AN to ORB adapters for these still? i am going to replace some of my hoses with AN lines. its nice having the option to mix match AN hoses and OEM hoses with this product added into the mix. :beer: i ordered mine with all OEM hose fittings so ill need to change a few out to AN style fittings. 

thanks


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah It would be great to be able to delete the hose barb -AN adapter for the coolant feed.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Can someone post up a picture of this Y installed in the engine - I need to see how much room surrounds this. If you guys want this to be a AN/Barb arrangement like the 4Y, it will need to be machined from block similar to 4Y with tapped holes. Someone show a pic and I will get to redesigning it. As is, an aerospace tube bender/welder is making it for barb configuration. But everyday is a new day, anything is possible (as long as you guys buy it !)






GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet MKIV 1.8T Golf/Jetta/TT Y Pipe!*
> 
> GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the pre-release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T *Billet Y Pipe * to replace the plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Update on the 3Y pictured above. It is now being made by an aerospace tubing vendor for us. We will have parts in 2-3 weeks, sorry for the continued delay on this 1. I will update with actual pics soon. You will be impressed, I promise. Wish we could get it done faster though ... 

:beer:


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Update on the 3Y pictured above. It is now being made by an aerospace tubing vendor for us. We will have parts in 2-3 weeks, sorry for the continued delay on this 1. I will update with actual pics soon. You will be impressed, I promise. Wish we could get it done faster though ...
> 
> :beer:


Awesome news!! Will you supply the one side with AN fitting options? For us aftermarket turbo guys


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

vdubguy97 said:


> Awesome news!! Will you supply the one side with AN fitting options? For us aftermarket turbo guys


tHis would be fantastic!


----------



## ghostrida02 (Nov 22, 2005)

YES its almost ready!??? I pre-order my 3Y pipe awhile back ago. patiently waiting for the final piece, cant' wait to see it though. but in the other hand I'm pretty surprise the old plastic pipe is holding up with couple hundred feet of electrical tape wrap around it . :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Initially this will be a stainless hard pipe version of the OEM cheap plastic.

If enough guys want the AN fitting option, we will also make that. I am working on CAD model for the AN version and we'll post a pre-buy page similar to what we did with the hardline 3Y and AN 4Y. I will update soon, please email us if you want the AN 3Y so we can notify you of status. Also, follow us on facebook as we update that frequently.



vdubguy97 said:


> Awesome news!! Will you supply the one side with AN fitting options? For us aftermarket turbo guys


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I should have the billet 3Y's in stock later this week, will update!

Please follow us on facebook, twitter, google plus. There are now some coupon codes !

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


----------



## bluebomb3r (May 8, 2010)

Just ordered! Thanks for another sweet part:thumbup:


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

GruvenParts.com said:


> * GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *




Sweet now just weld a male -6 AN fitting to the short end and I am in !!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK Please email me directly and post here if you want -6AN male on the short end. I can get cost associated with that, but we need 10 people to do it. Are you OK with the other 2 outlets being barbed ? :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Now in stock at blowout pricing! *



GruvenParts.com said:


> * GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *
> 
> * NOW IN STOCK !!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## fifthgear (Jun 23, 2004)

Are the 4Y pieces in stock for the 1.8T? I just drove 1500 miles to visit family and when I got here my stock 4y piece exploded  I need to get one of these billet ones asap (after xmas day of course) so I can drive it back home. Can't I use the billet piece for the vr6 on my 1.8T? I'll have to go back and reread all the pages because I'm confused on the connector size and length and what I exactly need. I have some forge silicon hoses on that stock plastic 4Y piece. What do I need to just swap it out?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Our billet 1.8T 4Y is in stock ready to ship. It is not the same as the VR6 4Y, but we have that 1 as well. Yes you can just remove the plastic 4Y and swap in the billet version. 

Call or email with any questions, we can ship it today :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

has anyone installed this yet? i finally had time to put mine in and found there is a sensor in the middle of the plastic 4y fitting on my car.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

carsluTT said:


> has anyone installed this yet? i finally had time to put mine in and found there is a sensor in the middle of the plastic 4y fitting on my car.


ive installed mine in my S3
didnt have that sensor, but did run into a small issue that it pushes the rad hose closer to the fan basically just hitting it. had to pull it back off and trim the hose to be shorter to allow for clearance


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

You may need to trim the hose just slightly if it does kink like that, hopefully not too much as I tried to keep the footprint of that thing as close to OEM as possible.

Regarding the sensor, it would need to be relocated to use our billet 4Y. I could ask the CNC shop if they could fabricate a sensor bung to weld into that 4Y, but man there is already so much happening on that thing with the AN ports and o-rings. Email me if you want me to ask. Perhaps the easier way is to relocate that temp sensor to somewhere else?


----------

